# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Article] Networking4Africa

## braganza

For those who have yet to come across Networking4Africa, this is a business which deserves support.

The business is registered, the owners/management team check out in terms of credibility and proven history; the management team are easily accessible, the process is transparent and the matrix structure is sustainable and approved by the regulatory authorities.

Well, what is networking4Africa?

This business was launched in September 2010.  In the space of the last few weeks, well over 120 000 people globally have visited the web site, membership is growing and people have already been paid commissions.

This business raises money for Charity and projects which focus on alleviating the effects of HIV Aids, poverty, starvation, child expoitation etc
with an emphasis of children of africa.  No racial bias, non political and non religious as a business.

The first donation has already been made to Tabitha Ministries in Pietermaritzburg which looks after orphaned and abandoned children.

This is networking with a great cause.

You can join for free and earn off your level one if those you introduce subscribe for $15 per month. Or become a subscriber and earn to an amazing 10 levels.  There is no restriction on numbers of "front line".

The products are monthly offerings and worth far more than the subscription value.  They are predominantly internet marketing and training materials, videos, e books etc.  The first product to subscribers is hours of video training on using social media like facebook etc.  Well worth a measly $15.

The company takes no administration fees, no salaries to management - who earn like every one else - through their own marketing efforts.  

This is a business which checks out in terms of compliance, provability of their bona-fides, proof of their donations and proof of commissions.

This you should check out and join.  It has a wonderful mission, especially if you have a passion for Africa and its children

http://www.networking4africa.com

----------


## Luvuyoputini

i'll make time and visit yhe site it sounds good

----------

